# Stato deframmentazione ext4

## table

Qualcuno di voi sa se è disponibile la deframmentazione ext4?

Se non lo è qualcuno sa se a breve lo sarà?

----------

## cloc3

bu. questo può essere un link.

non ho idea di quanto sia affidabile.

tieni conto (ma lo saprai di certo), che un buon defrag si ottiene salvando un'immagine compressa della partizione, riformattando e tornando a copiare l'immagine stessa.

qui una discussione gentoo.

----------

## table

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...

 

Sì, quei link li avevo già visti, mi chiedevo solo se qualcuno di voi aveva già sperimentato il defrag su ext4.

Mi piaceva l'idea di una deframmentazione veloce del disco. 

A questo punto credo che formatterò e ricopierò i files  :Sad: 

----------

## xdarma

 *table wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi sa se è disponibile la deframmentazione ext4?
> 
> Se non lo è qualcuno sa se a breve lo sarà?

 

La cosa mi incuriosisce, ti faccio delle domande "sediziose" che puoi tranquillamente ignorare:

Hai controllato la frammentazione della partizione ext4 con qualche script?

Da quanto l'hai partizionata?

Che uso ne fai?

Ciao e grazie comunque.

----------

## riverdragon

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> tieni conto (ma lo saprai di certo), che un buon defrag si ottiene salvando un'immagine compressa della partizione, riformattando e tornando a copiare l'immagine stessa.

 Basta spostare i file in una partizione differente e poi ricopiarli al loro posto.

----------

## table

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *table wrote:*   Qualcuno di voi sa se è disponibile la deframmentazione ext4?
> 
> Se non lo è qualcuno sa se a breve lo sarà? 
> 
> La cosa mi incuriosisce, ti faccio delle domande "sediziose" che puoi tranquillamente ignorare:
> ...

 

Diciamo che in realtà volevo solo sapere quanto è deframmentato il mio filesystem,

Utilizzo il pc come portatile casa/lavoro, ho installato gentoo da circa 2 anni. Da un anno e mezzo uso ext4.

Vi posto i risultati sulla frammentazione dei file   :Shocked:  :

```
stealth / # ./test.pl /home/

3.4740102242621% non contiguous files, 1.21157505877085 average fragments.

stealth / # ./test.pl /

0.220705230200688% non contiguous files, 1.00434566887372 average fragments.

```

sono veramente stupito dell'efficienza di ext4.   :Shocked: 

Lo script che ho utilizzato è questo qui (trovato su internet poichè conoscevo filefrag ma non conosco bene perl)

```
#!/usr/bin/perl -w

#this script search for frag on a fs

use strict;

#number of files

my $files = 0;

#number of fragment

my $fragments = 0;

#number of fragmented files

my $fragfiles = 0;

#search fs for all file

open (FILES, "find " . $ARGV[0] . " -xdev -type f -print0 |");

$/ = "\0";

while (defined (my $file = <FILES>)) {

        open (FRAG, "-|", "filefrag", $file);

        my $res = <FRAG>;

        if ($res =~ m/.*:\s+(\d+) extents? found/) {

                my $fragment = $1;

                $fragments += $fragment;

                if ($fragment > 1) {

                        $fragfiles++;

                }

                $files++;

        } else {

                print ("$res : not understand for $file.\n");

        }

        close (FRAG);

}

close (FILES);

print ( $fragfiles / $files * 100 . "% non contiguous files, " . $fragments / $files . " average fragments.\n"); 
```

----------

## xdarma

 *table wrote:*   

> Utilizzo il pc come portatile casa/lavoro, ho installato gentoo da circa 2 anni. Da un anno e mezzo uso ext4.
> 
> Vi posto i risultati sulla frammentazione dei file  8O :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sembrano numeri molto interessanti, avevo sentito dire che ext4 aveva la tendenza a frammentare, ma dai tuoi risultati non mi sembra un fenomeno "preoccupante".

Grazie per aver risposto  :-)

----------

## mack1

Sì sembra che ext4 non soffra molto la frammentazione .....partizione da 365 GB di cui 126 usati, creata il dicembre scorso:

```

root@Snow:01:22:0:~>'/var/tmp/fragck.pl' /mnt/media/

0.0421207666537422% non contiguous files, 1.0070043208654 average fragments.

root@Snow:01:38:0:~>tune2fs -l /dev/sda10 | grep -i created && df -amT /dev/sda10

Filesystem created:       Tue Dec  1 12:02:49 2009

File system   Tipo blocchi di 1M   Usati   Dispon. Uso% Montato su

/dev/sda10    ext4      342434    126035    199004  39% /mnt/media

```

In quella partizione ho, fra le altre cose, 8 dischi virtuali  di vbox ad "espansione dinamica".....  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## uoslagelo

se emergete e2fsprogs-1.42 troverete e2defrag con il quale potete deframmentare la vostra partizione ext4 (con extents)

----------

